# Rail traffic around Greensboro NC



## Neil_M (Jun 9, 2008)

I know this isnt strictly Amtrak, but maybe someone might be able to help....

I am going to be staying around Greensboro NC next week while my girlfriend is working in the area for a few days. I can see the Amtrak service is hardly intensive, but what are the levels of freight traffic like in that area? Frequent? 1 a week? Any hints tips or directions to decent photo locations most welcome!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 9, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> I know this isnt strictly Amtrak, but maybe someone might be able to help....I am going to be staying around Greensboro NC next week while my girlfriend is working in the area for a few days. I can see the Amtrak service is hardly intensive, but what are the levels of freight traffic like in that area? Frequent? 1 a week? Any hints tips or directions to decent photo locations most welcome!



Tosn of freights. You are on the mainline of the Norfolk Southern (old Southern Railroad -in cooperation with other lines) from New York, DC, Atlanta to New Orleans. Any time you have even one passenger train these days, you can surely count on many freights to balance. I have no idea how many but it would be quite a few daily.


----------

